# BSOD "Critical structure corruption" after Windows upgrade



## Leoplate25 (May 24, 2019)

Hi! I upgraded from 1803 to 1903 to avoid installing programs, games, etc. The thing is i had two corrupted files: WMIADAP.exe and WmiApSrv.exe (as .bak), don't know why or how. I ran Malwarebytes and nothing happened. I change these files extensions to .exe and everything seems fine. I had this BSOD twice, yesterday. I copy this from the BSOD viewer: 052319-10515-01.dmp 23/5/2019 22:24:55 0x00000109 a3a005d8`c0fbe532 b3b7125f`137e2252 00000005`c0000082 00000000`00000007 ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+1bc8a0 NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 10.0.18362.116 (WinBuild.160101.0800) x64 ntoskrnl.exe+1bc8a0 C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\052319-10515-01.dmp 6 15 18362 343.065 23/5/2019 22:25:25 
It blames ntoskrnl.exe.
Any help?

EDIT: My ram is at 1.1v on both VCCIO and VCCSA (Corsair Vengeance LED White 3000mhz) but on 1803 worked just fine.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2019)

you need to run in an elevated cmd prompt sfc /scannow to check the integrity of your Windows system files, if it finds any issues it should repair them for you

Edit: If you are running Windows 10, Windows 8.1 or Windows 8, first run the inbox Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) tool prior to running the System File Checker.

Type the following command, and then press Enter.  It may take several minutes for the command operation to be completed.


DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth

And then run the sfc cmd prompt

edit2: Hmmm just ran sfc /scannow myself and it says windows found corrupt system files and succesfully restored them I had no idea I had any issues and havent had any crashes or BSOD etc I did however upgrade to 1903 from 1809 just yesterday..


----------



## theFOoL (May 24, 2019)

I mean if you have no issues I don't see why one would scan anyways. Could mess things up in the process upon a restart. Now I'm afraid to scan my two systems lol


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 24, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> I mean if you have no issues I don't see why one would scan anyways. Could mess things up in the process upon a restart. Now I'm afraid to scan my two systems lol


Why would doing a simple file system integrity check mess anything up if you have no issues? and the reason I ran the sfc cmd was just to remember what the actual cmd prompt was in response lol but it's curious it found issues when I hadn't had any inclination there could be anything wrong with my system, potential problems may have been dodged


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 25, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Why would doing a simple file system integrity check mess anything up if you have no issues? and the reason I ran the sfc cmd was just to remember what the actual cmd prompt was in response lol but it's curious it found issues when I hadn't had any inclination there could be anything wrong with my system, potential problems may have been dodged


I surrender and i made a clean installation. Should i be fine with that, don't i? Thanks!!!



NdMk2o1o said:


> Why would doing a simple file system integrity check mess anything up if you have no issues? and the reason I ran the sfc cmd was just to remember what the actual cmd prompt was in response lol but it's curious it found issues when I hadn't had any inclination there could be anything wrong with my system, potential problems may have been dodged


Hey, man! I have an issue with the Apps (in the Settings App) with this error: SystemSettings.exe - EXCEPTION: Array bound exceeded. All the others works perfectly.


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> I surrender and i made a clean installation. Should i be fine with that, don't i? Thanks!!!



Oh wow you made a thread here.

Any issues since clean install?  I was helping you in the other thread but honestly this is more on topic.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 25, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Oh wow you made a thread here.
> 
> Any issues since clean install?  I was helping you in the other thread but honestly this is more on topic.


One problem:

1) Cannot install "kb4505057" (it says "failed").

EDIT: I'm on build 18362.113 when i supposed to be on .116.



R-T-B said:


> Oh wow you made a thread here.
> 
> Any issues since clean install?  I was helping you in the other thread but honestly this is more on topic.


You there?


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 25, 2019)

Rollback to 1803. Having a lot of problems and BSOD's with 1903 and 1809. Don't know what to do when it comes the day that 1803 will be not supported anymore... Any chance to keep this build "forever"? It's the best build i've ever had.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 25, 2019)

So are you still having BSOD even on 1803?


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 26, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So are you still having BSOD even on 1803?


No, no. The only stable build i can use is 1803. Can i disable features updates forever?


----------



## theFOoL (May 26, 2019)

OP, here you tried backing up and doing a fresh install? All my systems have no issues

SERVER - i3 ZOTAC board
775PC-Modded E5450 Xeon
HP 8460P


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> You there?



Sorry, lost internet for a day.  Comcast, my ISP, is really bad sometimes.

I think you did the right thing rolling back.  Give them time to work out whatever bug you were encountering...



Leoplate25 said:


> No, no. The only stable build i can use is 1803. Can i disable features updates forever?



No (well, not easily) but by the time it forces an update microsoft usually has the large majority of bugs worked out.  Just delay as long as possible.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Sorry, lost internet for a day.  Comcast, my ISP, is really bad sometimes.
> 
> I think you did the right thing rolling back.  Give them time to work out whatever bug you were encountering...
> 
> ...


Oh. I hate when internet goes down. Thanks. What if i download a lite and modified version of the system. One says it wont update to feature update.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Oh. I hate when internet goes down. Thanks. What if i download a lite and modified version of the system. One says it wont update to feature update.



Uh...  it's hard to say.  Someone else modifying the system always makes me wonder if it's safe.

If you really want to prevent system updates, look up how to do so using "Windows Update Minitool."  This is a tool that lets you pick / chose what updates to install.  I generally just download the tool and do the following:

If you have the pro version of Win10, you can disable auto updates using "gpedit.msc" (type in start menu).  I think it's under Computer Configuration -> Admin Templates -> Windows Update -> Automatic Updates.  Set to Disabled and use Minitool to manage updates.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Uh...  it's hard to say.  Someone else modifying the system always makes me wonder if it's safe.
> 
> If you really want to prevent system updates, look up how to do so using "Windows Update Minitool."  This is a tool that lets you pick / chose what updates to install.  I generally just download the tool and do the following:
> 
> If you have the pro version of Win10, you can disable auto updates using "gpedit.msc" (type in start menu).  I think it's under Computer Configuration -> Admin Templates -> Windows Update -> Automatic Updates.  Set to Disabled and use Minitool to manage updates.


Did not know that. Great advice. I will do that. Thanks, man. I miss how Windows 7 deliver updates.

Edit: Win 8.1 wont work with Coffee Lake Refresh, isnt it?


----------



## theFOoL (May 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Did not know that. Great advice. I will do that. Thanks, man. I miss how Windows 7 deliver updates


Yeah it's a shame. When I worked on W7 I found no point in updating all those security updates rather with only SP1. If a program needed a update it would just download it automatically. I used Avast! AT the Time a
and had 0 issues


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 26, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Yeah it's a shame. When I worked on W7 I found no point in updating all those security updates rather with only SP1. If a program needed a update it would just download it automatically. I used Avast! AT the Time a
> and had 0 issues


I loved W7. I hate W10. Haha.


----------



## theFOoL (May 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> I loved W7. I hate W10. Haha.


Yeah I don't know why it keeps calling me back for it. Just like all the customization you can have


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Edit: Win 8.1 wont work with Coffee Lake Refresh, isnt it?



I do not believe there is official support, no.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Computer Configuration -> Admin Templates -> Windows Update -> Automatic Updates.  Set to Disabled and use Minitool to manage updates.


Can't find this. I found configure Automatic Updates but i don't think it's the same...


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Can't find this. I found configure Automatic Updates but i don't think it's the same...



It is.  You want to disable it.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It is.  You want to disable it.


Thanks! I recently view the new Ryzen CPU's series. The 3800x offers the same as the 9900k. I think they will literaly destroy Intel (and i'm not mentioning the 12c/24t CPU. I think this one "fights" against other Intel CPU's). I'll wait till 10nm then. What do you think?


----------



## R-T-B (May 27, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Thanks! I recently view the new Ryzen CPU's series. The 3800x offers the same as the 9900k. I think they will literaly destroy Intel (and i'm not mentioning the 12c/24t CPU. I think this one "fights" against other Intel CPU's). I'll wait till 10nm then. What do you think?



I think the new Ryzens are apealing indeed.  But don't choose them just because of a crappt windows build, you'll find that happens a lot. 

Competition is good though and the new Ryzens look nice indeed.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I think the new Ryzens are apealing indeed.  But don't choose them just because of a crappt windows build, you'll find that happens a lot.
> 
> Competition is good though and the new Ryzens look nice indeed.


I wanna keep my 1803 build FOREVER. Like Homer Simpson, hahaha!


----------



## Mac2580 (May 27, 2019)

Yeah its one of those things, I deferred updates for a while when i first got my 7700k. Any major update and Windows would get corrupted. I had weird system hangs as well. Clean install directly to the version fixed it for me, and its been trouble free upgrades ever since.


----------



## Leoplate25 (May 27, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Yeah its one of those things, I deferred updates for a while when i first got my 7700k. Any major update and Windows would get corrupted. I had weird system hangs as well. Clean install directly to the version fixed it for me, and its been trouble free upgrades ever since.


I hate this 6 months upgrades. Why not take a whole year to release an stable version or let people be with its version and not force them to upgrade?


----------



## Mac2580 (May 27, 2019)

I have Win 7 available if things get bad. I always install it on hard drive first. Then i disconnect hard drive, connect SSD and install Win 10. Not really dual boot, but its there in case i need access to diskpart etc without recovery drive on hand.


----------

